# Advice needed.



## AudrinaG (Jun 14, 2010)

My husband and I love each other deeply and are quite compatible. About 4 years ago, we moved cities to be closer to family. Before, we were both employed and earning good money. He is an architect and has not been able to find work.
Meanwhile, I was expecting to be able to work part-time and raise my two children. 
He is unemployed now, and I'm working full-time. He watches the kids during the day (really just my daughter, my son is in elementary school) and he does laundry, cooking, and some housework. Sex is still great, he's attractive to me, but I just don't respect his lackluster work ethic and his perspective that good opportunities just fall into your hands.


----------



## akcroy (Dec 23, 2010)

I have a friend like that, and I agree, that kind of happy-go-lucky attitude isn't great for finding jobs. Anyway, my friend did end up getting a good job, although after a year!

Have you considered the fact that your husband might be happy right now - happier than he was when he had a real job? Maybe he is trying in his own way to get work... How long has he been unemployed?

If it hasn't been long, I think the best you can do is be patient with him. Don't forget he has done his part in the past. Unless you guys are facing financial problems, let him be.


----------

